#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment

## trifilo

I urgency, get the next book "Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment", as if someone had, and add a link where they could download it, it would be very grateful

See More: Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brother

Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment
by Bob Long, Bob Gardner



Link for Download (2 Part)

Part 1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Part 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


And new link for include part1 and part2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dang_go@hotmail.com

thank a lot

----------


## ttkoh

Hi; the part2 link using the iFileit cannot download cause asking for unique ID leh... Can you advice.

----------


## ttkoh

Thank you, the link works now. Regards;

----------


## hdzindo

Thank you

----------


## raulelite

the part 2 cant be downloaded ifile dont show me a accses to the file

----------


## raulelite

who i can do to donwload the part 2? the link ifile dont work

----------


## edson.ortega

This is a great contribution, thanks a lot!!!

----------


## raulelite

Request Download Ticket  is just that apear... i can not downloaded the part 2, pleace help me!

----------


## nwingwon

Dear all

I tested part 1 and 2 download link. It is OK

Please try again

nwingwon

----------


## edson.ortega

Hi everyone, links are working fine, just tested

----------


## asif

thanks

See More: Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment

----------


## raulelite

in my work the link dont work! but in my home yes, thax very much

----------


## magdy kamel

*thanks for evry body who sharing in this site it very useful for me but I NEED MORE INFORMATIONS ABOUT WELDED STORAGE STEEL TANKS eg.cooling ring venting all acessesories for tank ladder stairs floating suction flame arrester and so on thanks alotmagdy kamel*

----------


## jeanbon

many thanks - very good book !

----------


## jignesh142

Thanks for posting this books.this is very useful set.

----------


## sravisankar

Thanks,
What a valuable posting.....once again thanks

----------


## octa13

Alhamdulillah
Thx

----------


## toyotavigo34

thanks

----------


## mongo

Thank you

----------


## lee5181

thanks

----------


## PINTAIUS

Thanks a looot!!!!!

Great job!!!!

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

thank you

See More: Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment

----------


## gmbobs

> Dear Brother
> 
> Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment
> by Bob Long, Bob Gardner
> 
> 
> 
> Link for Download (2 Part)
> 
> ...



thanks

----------


## Alil

Thanks

----------


## upmoon

thanks for the book

----------


## chetchaiyo

Thx for your share.
We will to  keep Ethanol .

----------


## mkhurram79

many thnx

----------


## kwy1970

thanks

----------


## aragorn

thank a lot

----------


## agila

> the part 2 cant be downloaded ifile dont show me a accses to the file



download link is in the top left corner guys and it is working 
i've got the two parts 
thnx

----------


## fatherland

part 1 link has a problem could you upload again?

----------


## rad007

The links are :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rangasamy

icannot download this book pl help anyone

Thanks
ranga

----------


## fatherland

thank you

See More: Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment

----------


## khurmi

Book 		  :  	 Piping Calculations Manual

	Author    	 :  	E. Shashi Menon

	Publisher  	 : 	McGraw-Hill Companies

	ISBN-10  	 :  	0071440909

	ISBN-13  	 :   	978-0071440905

	Edition		 :    	1st Edition, 12/2004

	No of   Pages  	:	666 Pages

Link for the above Book Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## kamaibr

Hi everyone, I am looking for any guide books or reference for designing tank to API 620. Appreciate any help or link.

----------


## Azad

Dear Friends,

See link below for the full book by Bob Long.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards
Azad

----------


## mjmehta81

Thanks a lot... a beautiful way to help collegues of same industry irrespective of distances...

----------


## bbalaji

Link down... Says file removed

----------


## goodbrother

Anyone with the book?

----------


## kk36

Hi,

Anyone please share the above books. I'm looking a reference on LNG storage tank design.

Thanks,
TPN

----------


## virmamu17

I couldmt download this book and I need it, so if someone could download again, I would be very grateful  :Smug:

----------


## Waazzuuupp

Thanks a lot!

----------


## behi

Tnx dear bro

----------


## racp12

Dear Colleagues,
All mentioned links are dead.
Could anybody, please, upload the requested "*Guide-to-Storage-Tanks-and-Equipment*"?
Thanks in advance

----------


## ukok

try this



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment

----------


## AMMAR 13

I can't download from your links

----------

